# Driver pour carte Airport sur iBook G4



## zebraf (2 Novembre 2011)

Il y a quelques années suite à des Kernel panic dans tous les sens, j'avais desactivé la carte Airport de mon iBook G4 modèle 2005. Mais elle était techniquement encore connectée. 

Là j'ai changé la carte, démonté l'ordi et tout, sans rien casser, j'étais très fier. Seulement maintenant la nouvelle carte n'est pas reconnue, ça me dit : "aucune carte installée". Je ne me souviens plus du tout comment j'avais désactivé la carte. 

Dois-je réinstaller la carte, faire une sorte de "hardware reset", implorer les ancêtres ? 
Merci pour votre aide, 
Zzzzzzz


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

Ré-applique le dernière MàJ Combo de ton Os (10.3.9 ou 10.4.11 ou 10.5.8 selon le cas), ça devrait suffire.
Je pense que tu avais enlevé les "kext" de la carte


----------



## zebraf (3 Novembre 2011)

Merci. Mais je n'ai pas accès à internet sans le wifi. C'est quoi les kext ? 
Merci encore, ZZZzzzz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h54 ----------

J'ai mis a jour l'os. les fichiers AppleAirPort.kext sont bien dans le dossier system/library/extension, mais la carte n'est toujours pas reconnue et Bluetooth et Airport apparaissent grisés dans les différents menus de réseau etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

J'ai mis a jour l'os. les fichiers AppleAirPort.kext sont bien dans le dossier system/library/extension, mais la carte n'est toujours pas reconnue et Bluetooth et Airport apparaissent grisés dans les différents menus de réseau etc...


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

Et ben, soit la carte (elle fait et BT et Wifi) est débranchée, soit elle est morte


----------



## zebraf (3 Novembre 2011)

Elle est censée être neuve, je crois avoir bien connecté tout, vérifié etc... Mais ce serait pas étonnant qu'il faille faire une manip' pour réactiver les "kext". 
Je crois me souvenir maintenant que j'avais désactivé la carte à tout jamais à l'aide d'une commande Terminal. Il en existe pas une dans l'autre sens ?
Merci quand même, même pour les mauvaises nouvelles
ZZzzz


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

si t'as joué avec le terminal tu dois pouvoir le refaire ! 
Fais une recherche avec "_terminal networksetup" et "terminal __launchctl"

_source : bompi


----------

